# no network after fresh install

## victorvictor

hi to all

i've been using ubuntu and decided to install gentoo for some reasons (i' m making music with my computer)

install went fine but no network when i reboot

```

dhcpcd starting

boadcasting for a lease

timed out

trying to use old lease in '/var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth0.lease'

checking IPv4LL 169.254.199.125

      eth0 received address 169.254.199.125/16

... 
```

to get a working internet connection with the live cd minimal install amd, i had to type :

net-setup eth0 (then no internet connection), then pppoe-setup, then pppoe-start (still didn't work), then again net-setup eth0, and it finally worked with the live CD... but not with the installed Gentoo

my eth Card is a JMC 250 PCI Express Gigabit (from JMicron) and the driver is jme

can someone help me? what is the next step... i've really been searching and googeling a lot....

thanks

----------

## mrknowitall

hi victor,

can you please send the output of dmesg and your /etc/conf.d/net?

did you follow the networking guide in the gentoo handbook by the word?

cheers!

alex

----------

## NathanZachary

There are three things that will help us troubleshoot this problem.

1) Please post the output of lspci and lspci -n

2) When you were inside the live environment and your network functioned, what did lsmod report, and what driver did it say in net-setup?  (Just make sure they're the same as the one you're using now.

3) When you configured your kernel, did you compile the network driver as a module?

----------

## victorvictor

thank for your answers: i apologize for the long answer; the BBcode seems not to work here...

1) lspci :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68e0

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa68

03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

05:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.4 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. xD Host Controller (rev 80)

05:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC250 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 03)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

```

 lspci -n :

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:0044 (rev 12)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:0045 (rev 12)

00:16.0 0780: 8086:3b64 (rev 06)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:3b3c (rev 06)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 06)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:3b42 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:3b44 (rev 06)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:3b46 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:3b4c (rev 06)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:3b34 (rev 06)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev a6)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:3b09 (rev 06)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:3b29 (rev 06)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:3b30 (rev 06)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:68e0

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa68

03:00.0 0280: 168c:002b (rev 01)

05:00.0 0880: 197b:2382 (rev 80)

05:00.2 0805: 197b:2381 (rev 80)

05:00.3 0880: 197b:2383 (rev 80)

05:00.4 0880: 197b:2384 (rev 80)

05:00.5 0200: 197b:0250 (rev 03)

ff:00.0 0600: 8086:2c62 (rev 02)

ff:00.1 0600: 8086:2d01 (rev 02)

ff:02.0 0600: 8086:2d10 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 0600: 8086:2d11 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 0600: 8086:2d12 (rev 02)

ff:02.3 0600: 8086:2d13 (rev 02)

```

2) lsmod on the liveCD with working internet connection :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            34480  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14728  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            26928  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7512  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                50384  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7436  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

video                  22196  0 

backlight               4976  1 video

output                  3304  1 video

ac                      3624  0 

battery                 7528  0 

button                  6440  0 

fan                     3896  0 

thermal                15880  0 

processor              37492  0 

thermal_sys            14992  4 video,fan,thermal,processor

snd_hda_codec_atihdmi     3768  1 

snd_hda_intel          27192  0 

snd_hda_codec          67192  2 snd_hda_codec_atihdmi,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                72016  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              21256  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    62392  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               7952  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          9544  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

arc4                    1976  2 

ecb                     3000  2 

ath9k                 216036  0 

mac80211              138120  1 ath9k

led_class               4976  1 ath9k

ath                     9576  1 ath9k

cfg80211               92656  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

rfkill                 14560  1 cfg80211

rtc                     7960  0 

tg3                   103228  0 

libphy                 24952  1 tg3

e1000                 114636  0 

fuse                   59344  0 

jfs                   153104  0 

raid10                 20648  0 

raid456                48616  0 

async_memcpy            2328  1 raid456

async_xor               3736  1 raid456

xor                     5416  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                3768  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80936  1 raid456

raid1                  20840  0 

raid0                   7164  0 

dm_bbr                 10384  0 

dm_snapshot            22700  0 

dm_crypt               12944  0 

dm_mirror              14496  0 

dm_region_hash         12184  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  9724  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 66568  5 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan          1416  0 

sbp2                   22676  0 

ohci1394               29412  0 

ieee1394               86512  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              11016  0 

usbhid                 26960  0 

ohci_hcd               22148  0 

uhci_hcd               21632  0 

usb_storage            75376  0 

ehci_hcd               34392  0 

usbcore               145796  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                71212  0 

libsas                 44192  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  360340  0 

qla2xxx               214572  0 

megaraid_sas           36236  0 

megaraid_mbox          29448  0 

megaraid_mm             9688  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40488  0 

aacraid                69952  0 

sx8                    15160  0 

DAC960                 67104  0 

cciss                  41320  0 

3w_9xxx                32840  0 

3w_xxxx                23808  0 

mptsas                 47592  0 

scsi_transport_sas     30488  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  16432  0 

scsi_transport_fc      47180  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt               13200  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 17624  0 

mptscsih               32472  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                85380  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                26976  0 

dc395x                 31492  0 

qla1280                22336  0 

dmx3191d               11256  0 

sym53c8xx              72016  0 

gdth                   79384  0 

advansys               55424  0 

initio                 17640  0 

BusLogic               22992  0 

arcmsr                 22432  0 

aic7xxx               116844  0 

aic79xx               134700  0 

scsi_transport_spi     24904  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     29488  0 

pdc_adma                7932  0 

sata_inic162x          10252  0 

sata_mv                29484  0 

ata_piix               26640  0 

ahci                   38136  2 

sata_qstor              7996  0 

sata_vsc                6412  0 

sata_uli                5148  0 

sata_sis                6316  0 

sata_sx4               10748  0 

sata_nv                24644  0 

sata_via               11228  0 

sata_svw                6348  0 

sata_sil24             14428  0 

sata_sil               10672  0 

sata_promise           12828  0 

pata_sl82c105           5608  0 

pata_cs5530             6568  0 

pata_cs5520             6536  0 

pata_via               10816  0 

pata_jmicron            3976  0 

pata_marvell            4568  0 

pata_sis               13180  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            4012  0 

pata_sc1200             4808  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       6472  0 

pata_triflex            5036  0 

pata_atiixp             5752  0 

pata_opti               4764  0 

pata_amd               13596  0 

pata_ali               12072  0 

pata_it8213             5532  0 

pata_pcmcia            14536  0 

pcmcia                 35260  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class          9192  7 tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core            37380  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            5196  0 

pata_ns87410            4840  0 

pata_serverworks        7960  0 

pata_artop              6924  0 

pata_it821x            11932  0 

pata_optidma            6912  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            6808  0 

pata_hpt3x3             5404  0 

pata_hpt37x            13864  0 

pata_hpt366             7208  0 

pata_cmd64x             7800  0 

pata_efar               5404  0 

pata_rz1000             4508  0 

pata_sil680             7068  0 

pata_radisys            4908  0 

pata_pdc2027x           8940  0 

pata_mpiix              5084  0 

libata                176316  51 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_artop,pata_it821x,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

net-setup said the driver is jme; indeed i don't see it in the lsmod output...

3)and no i didn't compile the network driver as a module...

----------

## victorvictor

this is the answer to Alex (mr knowitall); i put it separately because it's big; please excuse any problem of BBcode

i've read carefullt the gentoo documention, and googled for days...

the /etc/conf.d/net is empty; so in that case, it is assuming dhcp i think...

dmesg gives (from my liveCD Gentoo, with working connection)

```

0.5: PME# disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge io port: [0x9000-0x9fff]

pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xd0200000-0xd15fffff]

pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (0000:ff)

pci_bus 0000:ff: on NUMA node 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 *4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 *3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

system 00:05: ioport range 0x680-0x69f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xff00-0xff0f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0xffff-0xffff has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x400-0x47f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x500-0x57f has been reserved

system 00:05: ioport range 0x164e-0x164f has been reserved

system 00:07: ioport range 0x240-0x259 has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xff000000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff could not be reserved

system 00:0a: iomem range 0xd520b000-0xd520bfff has been reserved

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xc0000000-0xd00fffff

pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xd3e00000-0xd51fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   IO window: 0xb000-0xbfff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   MEM window: 0xd2a00000-0xd3dfffff

pci 0000:00:1c.1:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0xa000-0xafff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xd1600000-0xd29fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:05

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   IO window: 0x9000-0x9fff

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   MEM window: 0xd0200000-0xd15fffff

pci 0000:00:1c.5:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:06

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

pci 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 io:  [0xd000-0xdfff]

pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 mem: [0xc0000000-0xd00fffff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 io:  [0xc000-0xcfff]

pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xd3e00000-0xd51fffff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0xb000-0xbfff]

pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xd2a00000-0xd3dfffff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 io:  [0xa000-0xafff]

pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0xd1600000-0xd29fffff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 io:  [0x9000-0x9fff]

pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 mem: [0xd0200000-0xd15fffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:06: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

pci_bus 0000:ff: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

pci_bus 0000:ff: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffffffffffff]

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

Freeing initrd memory: 5260k freed

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

msgmni has been set to 7628

alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.5: setting latency timer to 64

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

ide_generic: please use "probe_mask=0x3f" module parameter for probing all legacy ISA IDE ports

Probing IDE interface ide0...

ide0: no devices on the port

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide1: no devices on the port

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

ide-gd driver 1.18

ide-cd driver 5.00

Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

iscsi: registered transport (tcp)

SCSI Media Changer driver v0.25 

Atheros(R) L2 Ethernet Driver - version 2.2.3

Copyright (c) 2007 Atheros Corporation.

jme: JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.4

jme 0000:05:00.5: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

jme 0000:05:00.5: setting latency timer to 64

jme 0000:05:00.5: PME# disabled

eth0: JMC250 Gigabit Ethernet ver:23 rev:3 macaddr:e0:cb:4e:97:c1:11

aoe: AoE v47 initialised.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

cpuidle: using governor ladder

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 412k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 4796k

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Error: Driver 'pata_platform' is already registered, aborting...

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0x33 impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm led clo pio slum part ems 

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

scsi4 : ahci

scsi5 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed irq 19

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400040 irq 19, connection status changed

ata3: DUMMY

ata4: DUMMY

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd5206000 port 0xd5206300 irq 19

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xd5206000 port 0xd5206380 irq 19

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ890AS, 1.00, max UDMA/100, ATAPI AN

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata2.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.00: ATA-8: ST9500325AS, 0002SDM1, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST9500325AS      0002 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda:

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ890AS  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

 sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.10

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.10

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.10

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.10

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.012.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2461]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.03.01-k4

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.3

Copyright(c) 2004-2009 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xd5208000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 32 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xd5207000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.15.0-ioctl (2009-04-01) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

usb 1-1.2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b071

usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1.2: Product: CNF7129

usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: SN0001

usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

raid6: int64x1   2272 MB/s

usb 1-1.5: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

raid6: int64x2   2791 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   2031 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1950 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    5585 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    6510 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    7237 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (7237 MB/s)

usb 1-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=0b05, idProduct=1751

usb 1-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 1-1.5: Product: BT-253

usb 1-1.5: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

usb 1-1.5: SerialNumber: 0015AFF32D30

usb 1-1.5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  8584.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (8584.000 MB/sec)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

fuse init (API version 7.12)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

EXT4-fs (/dev/sr0): Update your userspace programs to mount using ext4

EXT4-fs (/dev/sr0): ext4dev backwards compatibility will go away by 2.6.31

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

udev: starting version 146

<3>udev: missing sysfs features; please update the kernel or disable the kernel's CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED option; udev may fail to work correctly

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

   (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ath9k 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ath: EEPROM regdomain: 0x60

ath: EEPROM indicates we should expect a direct regpair map

ath: Country alpha2 being used: 00

ath: Regpair used: 0x60

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'ath9k_rate_control'

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::radio

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::assoc

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::tx

Registered led device: ath9k-phy0::rx

phy0: Atheros AR9285 MAC/BB Rev:2 AR5133 RF Rev:e0: mem=0xffffc90011260000, irq=17

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

HDA Intel 0000:01:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

ACPI: SSDT 00000000beda3918 003E9 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000beda1698 005E5 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

processor LNXCPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000beda2a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

ACPI: SSDT 00000000beda0d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20051117)

processor LNXCPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:02: registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 8 throttling states)

processor LNXCPU:03: registered as cooling_device3

ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (58 C)

input: Power Button as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Sleep Button as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

acpi device:05: registered as cooling_device4

input: Video Bus as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

jme 0000:05:00.5: PME# disabled

eth0: Link is down.

eth0: Link is down.

eth0: Link is up at ANed: 100 Mbps, Full-Duplex, MDI.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

```

ans dmesg gives (on my installed gentoo, with no internet connection)

[code:1:10e50ce462]

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 4.3.4 (Gentoo 4.3.4 p1.0, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 14 18:48:33 CET 2010

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009bc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009bc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000becf1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000becf1000 - 00000000bed36000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed36000 - 00000000bed47000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed47000 - 00000000bed59000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed59000 - 00000000bed62000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed62000 - 00000000bed6a000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed6a000 - 00000000bed83000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed83000 - 00000000bed84000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed84000 - 00000000bed9a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed9a000 - 00000000bed9d000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed9d000 - 00000000bed9f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bed9f000 - 00000000beda0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000beda0000 - 00000000beda4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000beda4000 - 00000000beda7000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000beda7000 - 00000000bedac000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bedac000 - 00000000bedba000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bedba000 - 00000000bedd0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bedd0000 - 00000000bedd2000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000bedd2000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000138000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.6 present.

[    0.000000] AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x138000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-DFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E0000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 100000000 mask FC0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 base 138000000 mask FF8000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 0FFE00000 mask FFFE00000 write-protect

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xbecf1 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] modified physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000010000 - 000000000009bc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 000000000009bc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000000100000 - 00000000becf1000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000becf1000 - 00000000bed36000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed36000 - 00000000bed47000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed47000 - 00000000bed59000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed59000 - 00000000bed62000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed62000 - 00000000bed6a000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed6a000 - 00000000bed83000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed83000 - 00000000bed84000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed84000 - 00000000bed9a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed9a000 - 00000000bed9d000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed9d000 - 00000000bed9f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bed9f000 - 00000000beda0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000beda0000 - 00000000beda4000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000beda4000 - 00000000beda7000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000beda7000 - 00000000bedac000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bedac000 - 00000000bedba000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bedba000 - 00000000bedd0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bedd0000 - 00000000bedd2000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000bedd2000 - 00000000c0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  modified: 0000000100000000 - 0000000138000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 20000000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000becf1000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00bec00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00bec00000 - 00becf1000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to becf1000 @ 10000-15000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000100000000-0000000138000000

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0138000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 138000000 @ 13000-19000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0410 00024 (v02 _ASUS_)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000beda5e18 00064 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000bed83c18 000F4 (v04 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64 FACS address mismatch in FADT - two FACS tables! 20090521 tbfadt-370

[    0.000000] ACPI Warning: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - BEDB7F40/00000000BEDD1D40, using 32 20090521 tbfadt-487

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000bed47018 11703 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 00000000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000bedb7f40 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000beda4f18 0008C (v02 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DBGP 00000000beda6f18 00034 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 MSFT 00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ECDT 00000000bedd1a18 000C1 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 AMI. 00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 00000000bedb2c18 00176 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 ASUS 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000bedd0d18 0003C (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000bedd0c98 00038 (v01 _ASUS_ Notebook 06222004 AMI. 00000003)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000bed9f018 009F1 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] No NUMA configuration found

[    0.000000] Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000138000000

[    0.000000] Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000138000000

[    0.000000]   NODE_DATA [0000000000014000 - 0000000000018fff]

[    0.000000]   bootmap [0000000000019000 -  000000000003ffff] pages 27

[    0.000000] (7 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0138000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0001000000 - 0001a4c2a4]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0001000000 - 0001a4c2a4]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009bc00 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009bc00 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0001a4d000 - 0001a4d1a1]              BRK ==> [0001a4d000 - 0001a4d1a1]

[    0.000000]   #5 [0000010000 - 0000013000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000013000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000013000 - 0000014000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000013000 - 0000014000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000fcad0] fcad0

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea00045fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028600000-ffff88002bdfffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00138000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009b

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000becf1

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00138000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1010812

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 107 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3816 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 763177 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3136 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 226240 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x04] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 8 CPUs, 4 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009b000 - 000000000009c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009c000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000becf1000 - 00000000bed36000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed36000 - 00000000bed47000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed47000 - 00000000bed59000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed59000 - 00000000bed62000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed62000 - 00000000bed6a000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed6a000 - 00000000bed83000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed83000 - 00000000bed84000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed84000 - 00000000bed9a000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed9a000 - 00000000bed9d000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed9d000 - 00000000bed9f000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bed9f000 - 00000000beda0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000beda0000 - 00000000beda4000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000beda4000 - 00000000beda7000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000beda7000 - 00000000bedac000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bedac000 - 00000000bedba000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bedba000 - 00000000bedd0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bedd0000 - 00000000bedd2000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000bedd2000 - 00000000c0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000c0000000 - 00000000e0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fed10000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed10000 - 00000000fed14000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed18000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed18000 - 00000000fed1a000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1a000 - 00000000fed1c000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed20000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000fee01000 - 00000000ffa00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffa00000 - 00000000ffc00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffc00000 - 00000000ffe00000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000ffe00000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at c0000000 (gap: c0000000:20000000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:64 nr_cpumask_bits:64 nr_cpu_ids:8 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 28 pages at ffff880028023000, static data 82336 bytes

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 993233

[    0.000000] Policy zone: Normal

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Calgary: detecting Calgary via BIOS EBDA area

[    0.000000] Calgary: Unable to locate Rio Grande table in EBDA - bailing!

[    0.000000] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.000000] Placing 64MB software IO TLB between ffff880020000000 - ffff880024000000

[    0.000000] software IO TLB at phys 0x20000000 - 0x24000000

[    0.000000] Memory: 3908264k/5111808k available (5741k kernel code, 1068560k absent, 134984k reserved, 3338k data, 576k init)

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=14, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=8, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:472

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 2261.053 MHz processor.

[    0.004143] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.004145] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.040318] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.040326]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on node 0

[    0.040330]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.040336]   alloc irq_desc for 25 on node 0

[    0.040338]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.040341]   alloc irq_desc for 26 on node 0

[    0.040343]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.040347]   alloc irq_desc for 27 on node 0

[    0.040348]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.040352]   alloc irq_desc for 28 on node 0

[    0.040353]   alloc kstat_irqs on node 0

[    0.040356] HPET: 8 timers in total, 5 timers will be used for per-cpu timer

[    0.040532] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4522.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=2261053)

[    0.040882] Security Framework initialized

[    0.041050] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.041221] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.041588] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.042868] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.043508] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.043817] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.043984] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.044154] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.044411] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.044574] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.044740] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.044968] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.045132] CPU: L3 cache: 3072K

[    0.045298] CPU 0/0x0 -> Node 0

[    0.045563] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.045739] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.045908] CPU 0 MCA banks CMCI:2 CMCI:3 CMCI:5 CMCI:6

[    0.046420] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.046586] Performance Counters: Nehalem/Corei7 events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.046880] ... version:                 3

[    0.047045] ... bit width:               48

[    0.047210] ... generic counters:        4

[    0.047417] ... value mask:              0000ffffffffffff

[    0.047586] ... max period:              000000007fffffff

[    0.047755] ... fixed-purpose counters:  3

[    0.047921] ... counter mask:            000000070000000f

[    0.048109] ACPI: Core revision 20090521

[    0.103644] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.104111] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=0 pin2=0

[    0.114268] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz stepping 02

[    0.217054] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x4 ip 0x6000

[    0.227664] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.287871] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4521.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=2260882)

[    0.287879] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.287880] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.287882] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.287884] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.287885] CPU: L3 cache: 3072K

[    0.287888] CPU 1/0x4 -> Node 0

[    0.287891] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.287901] CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.287904] CPU 1 MCA banks CMCI:2 CMCI:3 CMCI:5 SHD:6

[    0.288801] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 1, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.290052] CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz stepping 02

[    0.292436] Skipping synchronization checks as TSC is reliable.

[    0.292689] Booting processor 2 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.303072] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.363716] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4521.75 BogoMIPS (lpj=2260878)

[    0.363726] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.363728] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.363731] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.363733] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.363735] CPU: L3 cache: 3072K

[    0.363738] CPU 2/0x1 -> Node 0

[    0.363742] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.363753] CPU2: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.363757] CPU 2 MCA banks SHD:2 SHD:3 SHD:5 SHD:6

[    0.364742] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 2, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.366064] CPU2: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 350  @ 2.27GHz stepping 02

[    0.368450] Skipping synchronization checks as TSC is reliable.

[    0.368710] Booting processor 3 APIC 0x5 ip 0x6000

[    0.379093] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.439561] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4521.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=2260881)

[    0.439569] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.439570] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.439572] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

[    0.439574] CPU: L2 cache: 256K

[    0.439575] CPU: L3 cache: 3072K

[    0.439578] CPU 3/0x5 -> Node 0

[    0.439581] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.43

----------

## mrknowitall

hi victorvictor,

you lokal dmesg seems to be a bit short...

did you enable the jme-module (JMicron JMC2XX ethernet driver version 1.0.4) before compiling your kernel?

you might want to test your device as a module, so you can modprobe and rmmod it. (Loading and Unloading)

This gives you more flexibiltiy. If everything works, you can build it into the kernel.

I usally specifiy the ethernet device in the file /etc/conf.d/net.

I typically also a fixed IP (is faster during bootup, since you don't have to query dhcp)

when looking at your lokal dmesg, you should see that the jme-module is loaded and the network device its been attached to (on your livecd it's eth0).

then you can execute "ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth0

your ethernet can now be started using /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

Also you might want to add it to the default runlevel (rc-update add net.eth0 default)

that should do it.

cheers!

alex

----------

